# NF Gazette, First Edition



## Yak (Jan 10, 2016)

*The NF Gazette

Edition # 1


Foreword*​

"What in the world is this?" you may ask as you read these first words. Long story short, this is first and foremost the attempt to summarize events and actions that happen in the staff section for the userbase. You can treat this as a report or as a casual heads-up, depending on how interested you are in what goes on on NarutoForums.

I came up with this after my idea of a forum-wide survey had been launched, which came with some interesting insights but also problems in and of itself. 

Maybe this can help making staff decisions and plans a tad more transparent for you and also point you in directions on this forum you have previously held no interest in or weren't even aware existed yet.  Or it could be used to mutually hold staff and userbase accountable for planned things and promises, at least to some extend. You decide what you take from this.

The gazette has its own subforum where each member can directly get in contact with the staff and do queries or give us feedback about. Also, if you feel like the gazette should pick up a certain topic or concern or it should be improved in any way, please also do so!​

In case you have no idea who is who on this forum, check the  for reference. 



***
***



*Hot News General:*​

First things first; I'm happy to announce on behalf of the staff that after the forum essentially has adapted the name as One Punch Man Forums already, they are following suit and* One Punch Man will finally get its own section dedicated both to Murata's rework as well as the original ONE webcomic.* I hope that will make everyone who was longing for this since forever quite happy. It's about time anyway. 




We are still running an NF survey to gather input from everyone that could help us increasing activity and improving this forum altogether which also falls in line with this magazine’s future. Please share your opinions with us!​*
*


***
***


*Hidden Village of Art*​

According to *ane* and *Vino*, the *HVoA* has started five new contests beside their already existing regular ones. Replacement contests have been issued as well as other changes.



			
				ane said:
			
		

> *HVoA*
> , , ,  and , and Sketch of the Fortnight has been replaced by .
> 
> We have incorporated the , the   and the new  into the .
> ...





***
***


*Konoha Country Club*​

*Braveheart* posted a variety of changes occuring in the KCC, such as language classes having become a subsection to the KCC itself and colours for thread prefixes in the aforementioned sections have been adjusted to fit both dark and light forum skins. Furthermore, the KCC and Bento Box have rotating banners now. Braveheart would also like to point out:



			
				Braveheart said:
			
		

> *For KCC*
> 
> 
> is collaborating with the section moderators to host  in the Bento Box, which started in October '15
> New Prizes were added in the . Watchalongs hosted via the  are now rewarded with points and Punch Card Bonus Points were introduced for participating in the Cooking Challenge in November '15





Following this, she also listed changes that were made for the *Naruto Avenue* as followed:



***
***




*Naruto Avenue*​



			
				Braveheart said:
			
		

> *NA*
> 
> Kai was promoted to section moderator for the NBD
> Cordelia has returned to active modship for Konoha Library
> ...



and furthermore:



			
				Braveheart said:
			
		

> Delivery for Yakkun, this should be added to the list for the KL!
> topics were moved to the Konoha Library and are supposed to be discussed there from now on.​




Last but not least, due to the low activity in the House of Uzumaki, the *Pachinko Parlour *subsection will be filed. Naruto related game threads will become part of the HoU in the near future, according to *Noa*.




***
***



*The NF Caf*​

A reworking of the section's guidelines is scheduled and looked over right now. 

Additionally, *Distracted* has taken up responsibilities to help out as a mod in the section.



***
***



*Outskirts of Konoha*​

Upon request, for the first time ever, the Mafia subsection has its own place as a stand-alone section on the front page after it was moved to the Outskirts of Konoha.




***
***



*Akihabara Gallery*​

After only being around for a few months, the Akihabara Contest subsection receives an overhaul which is still in the making and includes new contest periods and rewards as well as new contest ideas.

Furthermore, the latest additions for the staff in the form of *Roadagain* (Nanatsu no Taizai subsection) and *HamSloth* (Fairy Tail) have begun their work or will receive the baton pass as I, *Handsome Yak*, retire from the staff in January (I will still get on your nerves in user form, worry not).

The Akihabara Gallery is always looking for interested users new and old to participate in their section specific topics and hopes to grow further, possibly filling the void left behind by the Naruto manga series which concluded its main series and first spin-offs. 



***
***



*One Piece Avenue*​

Recently the One Piece Avenue has received some much needed back-up in the form of new mods *convict* and *Marcelle B.* to balance the section a bit more and tackle some of the problems there. 



***
***
***


*Famous last words*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I plan on doing this quarter-anually or less frequent, depending on if there is even anything to discuss and report and also depending on how well-received this entire concept is. I have no previous experiences so consider this largely an experiment on my part and the staff's. Looking forward to your critizism. Ta~ta!




- Handsome Yak



*Disclaimer*


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd like to point out that the people quoted were mostly those who informed me of these changes, not necessarily the staff members and/or helpers who came up with the ideas or executed them. Like almost all plans and decisions, they are group efforts which came to fruitition through debate and mutual agreements.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> One Punch Man will finally get its own section dedicated both to Murata's rework as well as the original ONE webcomic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

remember when shodai made these


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> remember when shodai made these



 Coming soon?


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice                           .


----------



## Cord (Jan 10, 2016)

For a second there, I thought it was Goose who posted this due to the quoted name instead of Yak.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 10, 2016)

> One Punch Man will finally get its own section dedicated both to Murata's rework as well as the original ONE webcomic


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 11, 2016)

bout time


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice work Yak


----------



## Shanks (Jan 11, 2016)

Suggestion - keep it shorter and have more regular updates.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 11, 2016)

​


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay. After some bugfixing and trouble-shooting from the dearest staff member(s) (whoever fixed it - thanks!) I can A) finally post here and B) the double-post in the opening post was also taken care of.



Josh said:


> Suggestion - keep it shorter and have more regular updates.



We already considered this but figured it would be fairly impossible due to the different planning stages and speeds of the respective forum areas and their responsible staff members. And also because it would needlessly bind me to posting single pieces of information. I much rather deliver an encompassing report once there is enough info around and once I have time. 

If you want specific updates on something I can always relay your queries to the staff or you can outright ask them yourself about the specifics.


----------



## monaug5 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks good imo.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2016)

Can you please change the name back to NF or BF (Boruto)?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2016)

^ Or even better, to One Piece  

Nah, One Punch Man Forums sounds good.


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2016)

I quite like the idea. 

I can stay up to date on the latest NF news w/o being active. 

Good work.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 19, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Can you please change the name back to NF or BF (Boruto)?



Seconded.


----------

